

The 3-D Design of Free Form B-Spline Surfaces (1971) - brudgers
http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.pdf&AD=ADA002736

======
ohazi
pdf warning

~~~
brudgers
Surprised it didn't get Scribbed and tagged automatically. Otherwise I'd have
tagged it manually.

